# Macbook won't connect to Wifi ; Not a router problem



## bucherman7 (Oct 15, 2011)

So I have the black Macbook that came out in 2006/7 and it has stopped connecting to the internet. I have been having some random issues with it over the last couple months like some pages just stopped loading or it would take an extra long time to connect. But now it isn't connecting at all, to any Wifi. I have my PC connected and my iPhone too, but the macbook won't connect at all. I have tried it with 3 different routers and it all the same thing, it loads for about a minute and then the "!" pops up saying "no network connection" I have tried resetting the mac, turning the airport on and off, and forgetting the remembered networks. Nothing seems to help, and it has to be a problem with the Macbook itself at this point because it won't connect to anything.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2011)

Try to Reset Your PRAM to see if that helps. 

Plus if the Reset Your PRAM doesn't work it might be worth to try to reset the Airport card. This is drawn out process that you must follow the steps in order:

1. Open system Preferences->Network pane, highlight the Wi-fi airport card and in the right hand pane turn OFF the airport signal. Then quit System Preferences.

2. Navigate to the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/SystemConfiguration/ and find the file: com.apple.airport.preferences.plist  and drag to the Trash can (but don't Empty the Trashcan just yet.

3. Immediately Reboot to rebuild that file in the /SystemConfiguration/Preferences/ file.

4. Upon the reboot go back into System Preferences->Network pane and add you wireless card back and rejoin your network. In the right hand pane mark sure you push the 'Apply' button tom save.

Good luck.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2011)

Any news that is fixed?


----------



## HomelyPoet (Nov 16, 2011)

In "System Preferences" in "Network" in "Advanced" under "TCP/IP";
"Configure IPv4:"
And
"Configure IPv6:"
How are they set (Using DHCP, Using BootP, Et Cetera)?


----------



## bluesdude (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a dumb question - have you tried a wired connection from your Macbook to your router? If so, were you able to connect to the internet?

Just out of curiosity, which router brand are you using?

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 9, 2012)

bluesdude said:


> This is a dumb question - have you tried a wired connection from your Macbook to your router? If so, were you able to connect to the internet?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, which router brand are you using?
> 
> ...


You do understand that the last question post was two months ago. I assume that the poster solved his problem long before you rimmed him out.


----------



## bluesdude (Jan 9, 2012)

MisterMe said:


> You do understand that the last question post was two months ago. I assume that the poster solved his problem long before you rimmed him out.



Thanks for pointing this out! I am Just curious if the answer given by Satcomer addressed the issue.


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2012)

bluesdude said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! I am Just curious if the answer given by Satcomer addressed the issue.



I posted this fix because a .lot of Mac users reported across the internet that resetting the Airport Preferences does seem to help when problems occur during OS X upgrades.  Apple seems to change the network stack on in OS x between every OS X major upgrades.  IMHO old Preferences files can mess up during OS X upgrades.

Take in account the post I did about [HowTo] Make 10.5.x speak to a non-functioning D-link wireless router .

As a Cisco Network Administrator I have many upgrades in wireless stacks over the years to make your head spin.  Apple seems to try to be up-to-date during OS x upgrades. That is why  I urge people not to  Migrate their wireless settings during an OS X major update (like 10.6 to 10.7).

I hope this can help people to see where i coming from when I tell them how to try to fix wireless network issues.


----------



## caccbag (May 30, 2012)

OK - I am hi-jacking this thread - kind of.  Since OP has not revisited for some time, think this is best place to post because I am having the same issues. Had been using a HP elitebook2540p for work.  My wife had a Dell laptop.  We both also have iPads (and 3 more 1Pads scattered among the kids).  Two kids have an older (white) Mac laptop.  Everything runs fine off of our router (Linksys WRT160N v2).  A friend could come over and hook up no problem.  It uses a   WPA2 key.   Then I decided to cross-over to the light and get a MacBook Air and got my wife one also (I have a 13" she has the 11"). Unpacked them, hooked them up to the network, everything fine.....for a week. I went to connect last night and the Mac wasn't connected.  I tried multiple times and kept getting an error message (depending which route I used to connect, either clicking the network icon or using the troubleshooter, it told me I was timed-out or the password was invalid).  My iPad still connects.  My HP still connects. I did a hard-reset of the router and have a new network name and key.  It seemed to start working on the Mac, but one by one,  the "light" buttons on the network connection window went from green to red (wi-fi settings, network settings, isp, internt, and server all go from green to red "failed").  I have tried resetting the PRAM per this post.  Still says I time ou or invalid password (network name and password still work on the HP, Dell, and all iPads).   Any suggestions would be most appreciated.   I am not really a begginer, but certainly do not consider myself an expoert on any tech issue - and MacOS is new to me.   Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2012)

How long have you had the Linksys wireless router? I ask because in my years of experience IMHO Linksys routers seem to get wonky after about 3 years. It's hit or miss with those routers so it maybe is suppose to fail so users have to keep buying new ones every few years. 

Also is the firmware up to snuff on that Linksys wireless router (what model is it)?

Plus I have also found if an OS X user goes to System Preferences->Network pane and in the Location(at the top of the Network pane) drop-down choose 'Edit Locations'. Then in the pop-up click the + button and make a customer named Location (Don't worry it will act as the same as Automatic) and use that new custom named Location and see if that will connect.


----------



## caccbag (Jun 1, 2012)

The router is about 3 years old.  I tried updating the firmware.....I think "that" is where Cisco forces people to buy new routers.  Two hours and I am still not sure I updated the firmware.  Can't have a simple "download firmware update" tab that you click and its done?   Anyway, this is our 3rd Cisco router in about 8 years, so we are done with them.  Using a new Airport Extreme now  and everything is perfect....except can't get my wireless printer to connect to it.  It is an HP 8600....it detects the Airport network, asks me for the password, but can't log-in.  Says it may be a "MAC address filtering" issue????    Any advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 1, 2012)

caccbag said:


> ...  Says it may be a "MAC address filtering" issue????    Any advice on this would be appreciated.


Routers don't filter MAC addresses on the whim of the router. MAC address filtering must be affirmatively enabled. If it is enabled, then only devices whose MAC addresses are entered into the router are allowed to connect. If your other devices connect through that router, then MAC address filtering is either not enabled or you entered the MAC address for those other devices.

It might be helpful if you described the network. Specifically, where is the printer relative to other devices connected to the router?


----------



## caccbag (Jun 2, 2012)

The network is simply the Airport Extreme connected by cable to our XFinity dsl.  Then it serves as the router for the house.  The printer is two rooms away on second floor (same floor as the router).  But the router reaches a mac on the bottom floor one floor below.  The printer does sense the network and asks for the password, it simply states that it can't connect as the password may be wrong (it is not).  I have not done anything with MAC filtering - the printer test just suggested that as an issue.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 2, 2012)

This sounds like a printer setup issue. My recent experience with HP printers is that they no longer "just work." In none of your posts do I read that you redid your printer setup after you changed your network. I suggest that you make sure that you have the latest driver for your HP Office Pro 8600 e-All-in-One Printer. Then redo your printer setup with your printer in its intended operational configuration.


----------



## caccbag (Jun 2, 2012)

I will give that a try - thanks!


----------



## caccbag (Jun 2, 2012)

I updated it but it said it didn't configure the printer (don't know why - did everything).  So I played around with the router - even though the printer connected to the old Cisco router in the exact same locations, it appears that this may be the issue.  I can move the router closer and can get it to connect.  But two rooms away, it won't keep the connection.  Granted, the kitchen (stove, refrig, tile walls) is one of the dividing rooms, but not sure if that is the only issue.  They are so close - closer than the old Cisco router was by about 10 feet.


----------



## codblacon (Sep 16, 2012)

Satcomer said:


> Try to Reset Your PRAM to see if that helps.
> 
> Plus if the Reset Your PRAM doesn't work it might be worth to try to reset the Airport card. This is drawn out process that you must follow the steps in order:
> 
> ...



Hi.  I realize that this post was a while ago, but I am having connection issues.  I have the silver MacBook.  It was not having any connection problems until I purchased and updated to Snow Leopard.  Now it was giving me an error message that I did not have an airport card.  When I reset my PRAM the airport card is now showing up, but still won't recognize my wifi connection.  All other devices and computers show up.  I have a Cisco valet wireless router.  It is only about 6 months old.  I tried following the directions through the library, but I do not have the com.apple.airport.preferences.plist file in my system configuration folder. Does anyone have any other suggestions?  I am currently hard wired into my internet so I may write this post.  Would upgrading to Mountain Lion possibly fix this issue?

Thanks for any suggestions.  I am at a loss and desperately need my computer today!


----------

